
Ask HN: Best desktop multiplatform wiki-like software - Insalgo
Hello. I am in big need of wiki-like desktop application that could organize my math notes and code snippets.<p>I was using WikidPad since 2012 on Windows - and its perfect - but works horrible on Mac and Linux, so maybe there is a fresh software that could handle this? I don&#x27;t need cloud sync as I synchronize data through git (so data should be stored as plaintext).
======
brucehart
Andrey Butov from the Bootstrapped.fm podcast developed a cross-platform
desktop application called Scribbleton
([https://scribbleton.com/](https://scribbleton.com/)) that sounds like
exactly what you are looking for.

------
Insalgo
After some search, TiddlyWiki seems like a nice alternative

~~~
networked
I currently use TiddlyWiki Classic [1]. The sheer simplicity of its UX was
what got me to start using it. It has served me well over the years in that I
have had no data loss using it with TiddlyFox [2] and the codebase was easy
enough to understand and modify when I wanted to customize it beyond the
settings exposed to the user. However, as my personal wiki grew and I used it
more I found the nonstandard markup and especially the lack of revision
history for the individual notes (wiki pages) to be major flaws. The newer
version 5.0 release fixes the first one (by introducing Markdown support) but,
AFAICT, not the second, which makes the me reluctant to upgrade and lose my
modifications to the wiki code. (The downside to TiddlyWiki's approach is that
an advanced user ends up effectively maintaining a fork.)

I've looked for alternatives among desktop wikis that run on Linux and my
favorite so far is Zim [3]. It uses Markdown and implements history through
storing pages as text files in a Git repository. Unlike TiddlyWiki, it doesn't
run in the browser. I am considering either switching to it or biting the
bullet and setting up a local instance of MediaWiki (or another full-fledged
wiki — suggestions welcome!). The latter will likely require more ongoing
maintenance but it also keeps the advantages of a browser-based wiki that
TiddlyWiki has like embedding images from remote hosts and customizing your
user experience with JavaScript.

[1] [http://classic.tiddlywiki.com/](http://classic.tiddlywiki.com/)

[2] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tiddlyfox/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tiddlyfox/)

[3] [http://zim-wiki.org/](http://zim-wiki.org/)

------
jarcane
I use OneNote. There's no native Linux client, but there's a browser-based
client.

------
great_kraken
vim + vimwiki works well for me.

